# Anyone try the "Screw Finish" bottles?



## GrandpasFootsteps (Jan 5, 2012)

I saw these on Northern Brewer:

http://www.northernbrewer.com/shop/...ling/wine-bottles/750-green-claret-screw.html

Has anyone used these?

Different question:
How much difference is there in quality between the $12.50/dozen claret bottles without punt and the $18.99/dozen punted bottles?


----------



## cpfan (Jan 5, 2012)

I've used similar bottles for home-made 20% liquor, but not wine. I'm not aware of any testing done on the types of screwcaps that these bottles use, so I don't wish to bottle wine in them, as all of my wine gets aged. I'm sure that they would be fine for short term wine storage.

BTW, I'd suggest the 28mm polyseal cap. They're a little more money, but I think they provide a better seal.

Steve


----------



## Flem (Jan 5, 2012)

GrandpasFootsteps said:


> I saw these on Northern Brewer:
> 
> http://www.northernbrewer.com/shop/...ling/wine-bottles/750-green-claret-screw.html
> 
> ...



I guess I'm a purist--I only use corks.

The only difference I see, outside of the big dimple, is $ 6.49 ::::


----------



## REDBOATNY (Jan 6, 2012)

I used them for apple wine last year with no problems. My father used them for years.


----------



## GrandpasFootsteps (Jan 7, 2012)

Flem said:


> I guess I'm a purist--I only use corks.
> 
> The only difference I see, outside of the big dimple, is $ 6.49 ::::



I'm a purist too. I wouldn't actually _use_ those screw tops. It was just a curiosity question.


----------

